# Umlaute-Problem bei Windows-Dateien

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe eben ein ZIP-Archiv von einem Windows-Rechner geschickt bekommen.

Eine Datei sieht nun so aus: Medienverl�ngerung.pdf

Damit kann ich sie mit keinem KDE Programm öffnen, umbenennen in Dolphin will auch nicht.

Unter der KDE-Konsole kann ich mittels mv die Datei umbenennen.

$locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_GB.utf8

german

Im Kernel sieht es so aus:

 --- Native language support

(utf8) Default NLS Option 

<*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

<*>   ASCII (United States)

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

<*>   NLS UTF-8

Was könnte mir da noch fehlen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## firefly

Das hat AFAIK damit zu tun, dass vermutlich der dateiname in einer ANSI codepage im zip file gespeichert wurde. Und anscheinend macht das unzip Programm keinerlei zeichensatz konvertierung beim entpacken.

Und das dolphin die datei nicht umbenennen kann könnte daran liegen, dass dolphin bzw. Qt den Dateinamen als utf-8 kodiert sieht (wenn die locale auf eine utf-8 fassung eingestellt ist) obwohl das nicht der fall ist.

----------

## mrsteven

Genau das ist das Problem. Normalerweise wird unter Linux UTF-8 als Kodierung für Dateinamen eingesetzt, Windows nimmt aber ISO-8859-15. Je nach Programm (womit hast du die Datei empfangen?) kann man aber die Kodierung des anderen Rechners auswählen (Konqueror z.B.: Extras/Entfernte Zeichenkodierung wählen).

Es gibt auch noch ein Tool app-text/convmv, mit dem man solche verhunzten Dateinamen automatisiert reparieren kann.

----------

## firefly

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Je nach Programm (womit hast du die Datei empfangen?) kann man aber die Kodierung des anderen Rechners auswählen (Konqueror z.B.: Extras/Entfernte Zeichenkodierung wählen).

 

Es geht hier um die Namen der Dateien innerhalb eines zip files. Und nicht um die datei selbst.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Firefly: Danke für die Erklärung.

Leider habe ich das Problem auch des öfteren, wenn ich einen USB-Stick mounte, der von Leuten mit Windows beschrieben wurde.

Ich muss das mal demnächst selbst nachspielen, wenn ich mein Win7 in der VirtualBox starte.

Was könnte ich denn dagegen machen?

Es wirkt immer so ungünstig, wenn ich erstmal mit der Konsole rumspielen muss, bevor ich eine Datei öffnen kann.

(Von den "Mit Windows passiert sowas nicht. Komisches Linux-Gefrickel"-Sprüchen ganz zu schweigen  :Wink:  )

----------

## musv

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Windows nimmt aber ISO-8859-15. 

 

Ich denke, das ist nicht korrekt. Windows verwendet Codepage 1252. Kann man im Kernel bei nls aktivieren und bei den nfs-Mountoptionen mit angeben.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Windows nimmt aber ISO-8859-15.  
> 
> Ich denke, das ist nicht korrekt. Windows verwendet Codepage 1252. Kann man im Kernel bei nls aktivieren und bei den nfs-Mountoptionen mit angeben.

 

Hi musv,

1252 gibt es bei meinem Kernel 2.6.37-tuxonice nicht:

```

$grep CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE .config

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

```

Ich habe die Probleme eben teilweise mit einem USB-Stick nachvollziehen können.

Erstaunlicherweise wurden alle Umlaute nach zweimaligem Hin- und Her (Windows in VirtualBox und natives Gentoo) bei beiden System richtig angezeigt.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> 1252 gibt es bei meinem Kernel 2.6.37-tuxonice nicht: 

 

Ich denke mal in diesem Fall sollte man dann CP1250 auswählen

```
<*>   Windows CP1250 (Slavic/Central European Languages)
```

----------

## toralf

Also ich habe CP1250 _nicht_ im kernel, aber dafür die mount option "locale" gesetzt :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/linux-2.6 $ zgrep ^CONFIG_NLS /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/linux-2.6 $ grep ntfs /etc/fstab 

/dev/sda1       /mnt/C          ntfs            noauto,user,noatime,uid=tfoerste,gid=users,umask=0027,ro 

/dev/sda2       /mnt/E          ntfs-3g           auto,user,noatime,uid=tfoerste,gid=users,umask=0022,locale=en_US.utf8 
```

----------

## Uli Sing

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @Firefly: Danke für die Erklärung.
> 
> Leider habe ich das Problem auch des öfteren, wenn ich einen USB-Stick mounte, der von Leuten mit Windows beschrieben wurde.

 

Wie mountest Du den Stick? Was passiert hierbei:

```
mount -t auto -o iocharset=utf8 /dev/usb-stick /mountpoint
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Uli Sing wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   @Firefly: Danke für die Erklärung.
> 
> Leider habe ich das Problem auch des öfteren, wenn ich einen USB-Stick mounte, der von Leuten mit Windows beschrieben wurde. 
> 
> Wie mountest Du den Stick? Was passiert hierbei:
> ...

 

Dann klappt es  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank

Ps.: Ich hoffe, dass es "bald" nur noch einen Zeichensatz gibt...Das ist so ein Chaos

----------

## toralf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe, dass es "bald" nur noch einen Zeichensatz gibt...Das ist so ein Chaos

 ermm - ist denn utf8 genau die Antwort ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ich hoffe, dass es "bald" nur noch einen Zeichensatz gibt...Das ist so ein Chaos ermm - ist denn utf8 genau die Antwort ?

 

Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich sehe so viele Probleme  mit Umlauten und Sonderzeichen, auch bei Windows-Maschinen, dass da mal was vereinfacht werden müsste, oder ist das nur meine, im Moment genervte, Meinung?

----------

## Christian99

 *toralf wrote:*   

> ermm - ist denn utf8 genau die Antwort ?

 

nach dem was ich weiß, ja. In utf-8 ist doch eigentlich alles an zeichen drin was es gibt. sonst musste man immer schauen, welche codierung grad sinnvoll ist für welche zeichen, mit utf8 hat man eins für alles. oder seh ich das falsch?

----------

## Max Steel

Das PRoblem sind die unterschiedlichen Standard-Zeichensätzen in unterschiedlichen System (Windows und Linux/Mac)

----------

